# European Delivery Welcome Kit



## extremeromance (Sep 14, 2010)

Jon Shafer said:


> Have you ordered a 750i ah at multiple dealerships?
> 
> I know of at least a couple of prospective buyers who were late to the 750i ah ED parade who are trying desperately
> to get it on the deal, perhaps placing deposits at multiple stores...


I was just a tad bit late to the parade but I did have a 535xi on order that was changed to the 750, only have one $500 deposit so far at the same dealership :angel:


----------



## extremeromance (Sep 14, 2010)

SD 335is said:


> Maybe when you show up at BMW Welt to take delivery they'll have three cars waiting for you! Hopefully you only signed one set of docs?


Haven't signed any docs yet just a deposit, three cars would be great

I'll just tell them to give me a F10 M5 and the new 6 series Gran Coupe in addition :bigpimp:


----------



## VMcV3y (Jul 6, 2011)

SD 335is said:


> Yeah, but the downside is you have to buy a Mercedes to get it. :rofl:


 .

Thank you. (I get the lighthearted joke.)


----------



## M FUNF (Apr 2, 2008)

vmcvey said:


> .
> 
> Thank you. (I get the lighthearted joke.)


Yeah, so do I, you have to buy a car with simpler ED proces that provides better customer service during ED, but there are no direct flights to Stuttgart.


----------



## iwantone (Jun 2, 2005)

extremeromance said:


> I was just a tad bit late to the parade but I did have a 535xi on order that was changed to the 750, only have one $500 deposit so far at the same dealership :angel:


you put down a deposit?...

Sent from my SGH-I997 using Bimmer


----------

